# Fischaufstiegsanlage an der Elbe zerstört



## Taxidermist (8. November 2019)

Es wird anscheinend im Rahmen der allgemeinen Klima-Panik alles ermöglicht, um den Bürgern jedes noch so üble ökologische Verbrechen argumentativ aufzubereiten.
Dann wird auch das eigentlich "grüne Gewissen" in der Politik verhandelbar und ins Gegenteil umgeschrieben, alles im Sinne von mehr Energieerzeugung, bzw. Wirtschaftsförderung.
Sieht man auch zur genüge anderen Ortes, wie z.B. die Förderung von Kleinwasserkraftwerken, oder das Zustellen ganzer Landschaften durch die bekannten Vogelschredder.
Aber Hauptsache es wurden gerade in Hamburg unsinnige Fangfenster eingeführt?
Die Menschen/Bürger werden nur noch unendlich verarscht und haben sich schon lange ergeben!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (8. November 2019)

hat nicht einer noch ….im keller


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2019)

Mit der nächsten Stufe der Elbvertiefung wird der Zustrom der Arten ohnehin weiter abnehmen, der letzte Natur nahe Strom wird fadenscheinigen wirtschaftlichen Interessen geopfert.

Wer aber von einer 





Taxidermist schrieb:


> allgemeinen Klima-Panik


 lamentiert und damit öffentlich zum besten gibt, wie tief er seinen Kopf in den Sand steckt, braucht auch nicht auf andere mit dem Finger zu zeigen. Er ist selbst keinen deutlich besser.

Es bräuchte mal Politiker mit Zielen,  die sie verfolgen statt wie Fähnchen im Wind jedem gelassenen Pfurz hinterher zu eilen und dabei jede Stringenz vermissen lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Es bräuchte mal Politiker mit Zielen, die sie verfolgen statt wie Fähnchen im Wind jedem gelassenen Pfurz, wie diesem Greta Furz, hinterher zu eilen und dabei jede Stringenz vermissen lassen.



Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> und damit öffentlich zum besten gibt, wie tief er seinen Kopf in den Sand steckt, braucht auch nicht auf andere mit dem Finger zu zeigen. Er ist selbst keinen deutlich besser.



Du hast vielleicht gestern mitbekommen, dass Siemens erstaunlich gute Geschäftszahlen vorgelegt hat. Das lag u.a. daran, dass die Energiesparte einen nicht erwarteten Auftragseingang im Umfeld großer Gasturbinen, vor allem in Asien, verbucht hat (und jetzt händeringend nach Projektleitern sucht). Und was stoßen Gasturbinen aus? Richtig, CO2.

Und wie sieht es derzeit mit der Windkraft aus? https://m.onvista.de/news/roundup-w...ag-grosser-stellenabbau-bei-enercon-294081961

Das hat alles viele Gründe und auch ich befürworte einen Energiemix mit signifikanten Anteilen von Wind und Sonne, aber in dem Panikmodus, in dem die EU und allen voran Deutschland derzeit unterwegs sind, folgt uns weder Asien noch Amerika.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> aber in dem Panikmodus, in dem die EU und allen voran Deutschland derzeit unterwegs sind, folgt uns weder Asien noch Amerika.



Müssen die auch gar nicht, wir retten in Deutschland das Weltklima ganz alleine.

Die FFF fordern ja auch Panik.  Aber ob das eine geeignete Voraussetzung für strategische Entscheidungen ist??

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde in den USA vor einigen Jahren sogar ein ganzer Staudamm gesprengt, um den Fluss wieder für Wanderfische passierbar zu machen. Dann gleicht sich das mit den zugeschütteten Aufstiegshilfen an der Elbe wieder aus.


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2019)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass in den USA bereits mehrere Dämme zurckgebaut wurden. Find die Seite nur nicht mehr.

Hier gibt's aber ne Doku dazu
https://riverwatch.eu/de/taxonomy/term/5?page=3

Aber das wird hier wohl nicht passieren.
Da erhöhen wir lieber Steuern um was für die Umwelt zu tun.

Siehe
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...se-sind-den-deutschen-milliarden-wert.347792/

@Professor Tinca s Beitrag


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2019)

Hallo,



hanzz schrieb:


> Da erhöhen wir lieber Steuern um was für die Umwelt zu tun.



Oder für den Klimaschutz, das kann ja durchaus konträr sein.  Und im Panikmodus muss halt Umweltschutz hinter vermeintlichem Klimaschutz zurückstehen.

Wenn man sich die Umweltbelastung so einiger Klimaschutzprojekte anschaut, z.B. bei der kleinen Wasserkraft, kann man schon den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es da eher ums Abgreifen von Subventionen geht, denn um Klimaschutz.



hanzz schrieb:


> Find die Seite nur nicht mehr.



Der Fluss, auf den ich mich beziehe ist der Elwha River.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwha_River

Die Amis sind zwar Co2-Sünder, aber wenn es um Fisch- und Gewässerschutz geht, braucht man als Deutscher nicht auf dem hohen Ross sitzen.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. November 2019)

Klimaschutz?
Die Staustufe hat keine Turbinen zur Stromerzeugung. Das Ding dient hauptsächlich dem Hochwasserschutz, der Schiffahrt und schützt die Elbe vor Tiefenerosion durch die Vertiefung in Hamburg.


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2019)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Staustufe hat keine Turbinen zur Stromerzeugung.



Bezog sich nicht auf die genannte  Staufstufe, sondern auf die Steuererhöhungen, die zur Förderung der regenerativen Energien verwendet werden.

Bei manchen Projekten ist m.E. der Klimanutzen eher vernachlässigbar gering, die Umweltschäden dafür schon signifikant.  Genehmigt und gefördert werden sie trotzdem.


----------



## Gerris (10. November 2019)

Moin.

Ich will mich nicht in die allgemeine Klimadiskusion einklinken, denn es geht ja hier um die Staustufe Geesthacht!

Der Themenstarter hat sehr ausführlich und aufwendig beschrieben, was dort offensichtlich passiert.
Das möchte ich hier würdigen und meine Gedanken hinzufügen.

Leichzeit hat das richtige Stichwort gegeben: "Die Staustufe hat keine Turbinen zur Stromerzeugung!"


Was dort gerade passiert, ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Es zeigt sehr deutlich was Umwelt-, Tier- und Klimaschutz in Deutschland bedeutet.
Es zeigt das kollektive Totalversagen von Politik, Industrie und diverser "Entscheidungsbeauftragter".
Jedenfalls aus Sicht der Anwohner, oder Bevölkerung. 
Aus Sicht der Industrie, Politik und ja, sogar aus Sicht der Umweltschützer, ist das natürlich ein voller Erfolg.
Für die Industrie und Politik stimmt das sogar!

Ich möchte die Hintergründe mal versuchen zu erklären.

Dazu gehe ich mal ein paar Jahre zurück.

Die Staustufe wurde ab 1956 geplant. Fertig gesellt wurde sie nach diversen Protesten ( Fischer und DDR ) 1959.
Damals plante man schon sehr vorausschauend:

Die Pfeiler waren Massiv genug falls mal eine Autoquerung benötigt werden sollte. Die wurde später gebaut und 1966 eingeweiht.
Heute kommt die Brücke mit 2 Spuren über die Belastungsgrenze. Für das Verkehrsaufkommen wären heute 4 Spuren nötig!

Es gab 5 Segmente für bewegliche Stautore. 4 Davon wurden gebaut 1 blieb in Reserve.
Falls die Elbe mal mehr Wasser führen sollte.

Geplant war, wenn 4 Tore reichen, daß im 5. Segment eine Turbine realisierbar wäre.
Nur für den Fall, daß in Deutschland mal mehr Strom gebraucht werden sollte, als 1960 üblich...

Damals wurde eine Fischtreppe am Südufer realisiert.
Erst nur ein Mickriger Graben, nicht breiter als 1m, offen mit Spundwänden befestigt.
Später, Zeitangaben habe ich nicht gefunden, aber es muss um 1980 gewesen sein, gab es kleine bauliche Veränderungen.
Die Treppe wurde etwas breiter und wurde mit einem Gitterrost abgedeckt.
Da stand ich als kleiner Junge, mit Schulfreund und Ketscher in der Hand drauf und hab Fische gefangen.
Das war zwar nicht ganz legal und ungefährlich, aber sehr erfolgreich. Wir waren jung, es war eine andere Zeit,
die Welt war noch in Ordnung und wir haben alles wieder zurück gesetzt.

Noch später wurde die Fischtreppe am Südufer massiv ausgebaut.
Groß, breit, mit Wollhandkrabbenfalle,Kameras, eingezäunt um Kinder Angler und Selbstmörder fern zu halten!

Das macht alles Sinn und war vorausschauend, gut geplant.
Denn am Südufer ist sehr, sehr viel Platz im gegensatz zum Nordufer.
Ausserdem gab es da noch am Nordufer ab 1984 das AKW Krümmel (geplant ab 1970).

Und jetzt kommen wir zur Fischtreppe am Nordufer!

Dort wo mal so gar kein Platz für eine Fischtreppe ist!
Dort wo auf der selben Uferseite Das AKW Kühlwasser ansaugt, 
dort wo Vattenfall gerade das AKW für weitere 30Jahre saniert.
Das war vor Fukushima, ein Ende Nuklearenergie war nicht vorstellbar.

Mit den Stimmen der Grünen in Hamburg (Rot/Grün an der Macht, das sollte man nie vergessen, wenn man wählt und denkt man tut was für die Umwelt),
Wurde das Kohlekraftwerk Moorburg genehmigt und als Ausgleich dafür, gab es Europas modernste Fischtreppe in Geesthacht.

AM NORDUFER!!!!

Es wurde Tag und Nacht daran gebaut. 24Std. täglich, 7 Tage die Woche. Kosten spielten keine Rolle!
Damals dachte ich, ohne die Nacht und Wochenendzuschläge, wäre die Fischtreppe doch bestimmt nur halb so teuer geworden.
Am Südufer auch nur halb so aufwändig.
Aber ich dachte auch, es muss so schnell fertig werden, bevor jmd merkt, was Vattenfall und die Hamburger/Holzsteiner Regierung hier vor haben.

Denn damit wurde schlicht und einfach die Möglichkeit, ein Wasserkraftwerk zu bauen, für immer Blockiert.
Von Vattenfall, dem Betreiber des AKW nebenan...

Natürlich ist ein Laufwasserkraftwerk nicht Fischschonend.
Mit Kreativität, technischem know how und dem Willen etwas zu verändern, könnte man dort sicherlich ein vernünftiges Wasserkraftwerk realisieren.
Der Kracher ist, daß in diesem Fall sogar die Netztinfrastruktur aus AKW Zeiten vorhanden ist.

Der einzige Ort in Norddeutschland, an man ein Wasserkraftwerk bauen könnte, für immer blockiert!
Mit den Stimmen der Grünen!
Zum Ausgleich für ein Kohlekraftwerk!

...Und als nächstes wird die Elbvertiefung durchgewunken!

Mit der Zerstörung eines riesigen Wasserlaufs, Dove und Goose Elbe, geopfert für den Hafen  als Tiedehubgebiet (für mehr CO² und Stickoxyde)!

Wieder mit den Stimmen der Grünen und der SPD!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. November 2019)

Danke dir @Gerris

interessant und nachdenkenswert zu lesen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

Gerris schrieb:


> Die Staustufe wurde ab 1956 geplant. Fertig gesellt wurde sie nach diversen Protesten ( Fischer und DDR ) 1959.



Die Proteste damals waren sicherlich auch nicht unangemessen wie man heute längst weiß.
Gerade für damalige ganz typische Elbfische wie die großen Wanderquappen, Neunaugen und einige weitere war der Bau dieser Staustufe der Todesstoß.
Vorallem bei den großen Wanderquappen war das ganz schnell feststellbar, denn bereits 1963 konnte man sehen das diese Art die vorhandene Fischtreppe nicht nahm und ab 1965 wurde keine einzige dieser typischen großen Elbwanderquappen je wieder gesehen. Ein irreparabler Schaden für immer, die Art wurde dadurch ausgerottet.
Anscheinend reichen auch über 50 Jahre wohl nicht aus um diesen Fehler nicht nocheinmal zu wiederholen.....traurig


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...im Rahmen der allgemeinen Klima-Panik...



Woran spürt man die denn? Etwa an solchen *Tatsachen*?

Man sieht sich doch eher genötigt, von Untaten bzw. Tatenlosigkeit zu sprechen, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2019)

Die Elbe ist eben in erster Linie eine Wasserstraße. Und wenn man irgendwo einen Fünfer verdienen könnte, wird dem ganz gierig erstmal alles untergeordnet. Egal was danach kommt.

Hier war das Bauwerk stark beschädigt und 70 Frachtschiffe hingen fest, da wundert es mich nicht, das die nicht lange planen.

Ist zwar Mist, aber zu erwarten. Mit der Elbvertiefung verreckt doch eh ein Großteil und es wehrt sich keiner. 

Also entweder auf die Barrikaden gehen, oder es geschehen lassen. Nur im Netz maulen bringt nichts.


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2019)

Um ein tadelloses Mitglied
einer Schafherde sein zu
können, muß man vor allem
ein Schaf sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Woran spürt man die denn? Etwa an solchen *Tatsachen*?
> 
> Man sieht sich doch eher genötigt, von Untaten bzw. Tatenlosigkeit zu sprechen, oder?



Statt von Tatenlosigkeit zu sprechen, solltest du einfach mal hinter die Kulissen schauen und die Ursachen verstehen.

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...20-staat-ist-auf-1-5-grad-kurs-a-1295841.html

Zitat: "Deutschland verursacht laut dem aktuellen Bericht rund 50 Prozent mehr CO2-Emissionen für das Heizen und Kühlen von Häusern als der Durchschnitt der EU. Im Vergleich mit den anderen G20-Staaten liegen die Emissionen sogar doppelt so hoch."

Jetzt muss man sich mal die Frage stellen, warum das so ist.

https://www.enwipo.de/2016/01/06/energiemarkt-frankreich-atomstromheizer-und-dieselfahrer/

Zitat: "Der signifikanteste Unterschied zwischen dem französischen und dem deutschen Wärmemarkt liegt im Energieträgermix. In beiden Ländern ist Erdgas zwar der beliebteste Brennstoff, doch Heizöl verbrennt statistisch gesehen nur jeder sechste Bewohner unseres größten Nachbarlandes. Hierzulande ist es fast jeder Dritte. Diese Rolle nimmt in Frankreich der Strom ein. 32 Prozent der Franzosen heizen damit – eine Errungenschaft eines Strommixes, der 80 Prozent aus billig produzierenden Atommeilern bezieht. Zum Vergleich: Hierzulande heizen gerade einmal 4 Prozent der Bevölkerung mit Elektrizität."

Was schlägst du jetzt also bei zig-Tausenden Bestandshäusern (nix Wäremepumpe-geeignet) zur Senkung des Öl- und Gasverbrauchs zu Heizzwecken in Deutschland vor? Und jetzt komme nicht mit Wärmedämmung. https://www.wiwo.de/finanzen/immobi...ahr-und-bergeweise-sondermuell/7688474-4.html


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2019)

Daß Du immer noch Quellen zitierst, die über billig produzierende Atommeiler schwadronieren, die Realität somit auf den Kopf stellen, disqualifiziert nicht nur diese Quellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2019)

Mit dem Verweis auf die Entsorgungsproblematik über Styrol basierte Dämmung aufzuregen und gleichzeitig für Atomkraft einsetzen hat was widersprüchliches.

Beides vermutlich nicht zukunftsweisend.

Atomstrom ist übrigens alles, aber nicht co2 neutral. Da wäre ein Wasserkraftwerk schon besser.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Daß Du immer noch Quellen zitierst, die über billig produzierende Atommeiler schwadronieren, die Realität somit auf den Kopf stellen, disqulifiziert nicht nur diese Quellen.



Ich habe eine Antwort geliefert, warum der CO2-Ausstoß in Deutschland erheblich größer ist als in anderen Industrieländern. Ob diese Antwort dir gefällt oder nicht, ist egal. Die Antwort bleibt trotzdem korrekt. 

Die hässliche Realität zum Thema EE-Ausbau in Deutschland sieht übrigens wie folgt aus: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...Grosser-Stellenabbau-bei-Enercon-4583105.html
Das Herumhacken auf der Bundesregierung hilft da auch wenig weiter. Ich habe erst vorige Woche große Protestaktionen der Vogelschützer gegen den Ausbau von Windenergie erlebt (Stichwort Vogelschlag), Anwohner protestieren gehen die Nord-Süd-Trassen, Bewohner gegen benachbarte Windräder (Resultat 10H) usw. Jeder will Strom, keiner will Kompromisse machen. So wird das alles nichts.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Mit dem Verweis auf die Entsorgungsproblematik über Styrol basierte Dämmung aufzuregen und gleichzeitig für Atomkraft einsetzen hat was widersprüchliches.
> 
> Beides vermutlich nicht zukunftsweisend.



Was ist denn zukunftsweisend? Beschreibe die Lösung.



Testudo schrieb:


> Atomstrom ist übrigens alles, aber nicht co2 neutral.



Völlig korrekt. Das Gleiche gilt übrigens für die Batterieherstellung: https://www.energie-experten.ch/de/...stellung-die-oekobilanz-von-elektroautos.html



Testudo schrieb:


> Da wäre ein Wasserkraftwerk schon besser.



O-Ton der Biologen vom LFV Bayern, mit denen ich mich vor einiger Zeit dazu unterhalten habe: "Wir kommen eigentlich bei jedem Bauantrag für kleinere Wasserkraftwerke zum Schluss, dass diese ökologisch nicht vertretbar sind, werden jedoch meist überstimmt."
Es geht dabei gar nicht primär um "Turbinenhäcksler", sondern um die massive Sedimentablagerung vor den Turbinen, mit entsprechender Zerstörung des Gewässergrundes (aus Kies wird Schlamm).


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Antwort geliefert, warum der CO2-Ausstoß in Deutschland erheblich größer ist als in anderen Industrieländern. Ob diese Antwort dir gefällt oder nicht, ist egal....



Das ist nicht nur egal, das ist sogar völlig egal. 

Allerdings ist es nunmal nicht egal, daß die Antwort die Realität ignoriert, bzw. aus einer Lüge ("billig produzierende Atommeiler") besteht, die zu allem Überfluß die recht bescheidene CO₂-Bilanz eines Atommeilers völlig ignoriert.

https://www.focus.de/wissen/klima/tid-13427/atomkraft-die-co2-luege_aid_372528.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es nunmal nicht egal, daß die Antwort die Realität ignoriert, bzw. aus einer Lüge ("billig produzierende Atommeiler") besteht, die zu allem Überfluß die recht bescheidene CO₂-Bilanz eines Atommeilers völlig ignoriert.
> 
> https://www.focus.de/wissen/klima/tid-13427/atomkraft-die-co2-luege_aid_372528.html



Jepp, da hast du völlig Recht, wenn man die gesamte Bereitstellungskette betrachtet. Das betrifft nur leider auf fast alles zu, was wir konsumieren. Mir haben Leute vor einigen Jahren immer vorgehalten, welche Umweltsauerei der Uranabbau ist. Die haben Recht. Nur sieht das bei der gepriesenen Elektromobilität leider nicht besser aus: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute/scheinbar-saubere-elektromobilitaet-100.html

Alles Sauerei. Die Frage ist: Was machen wir mit dieser Erkenntnis? Das Problem ist der in Massen vorkommende Mensch, der überhaupt keinen Bock hat, seinen Lebensstandard zu senken. 

Meine These dazu ist hinlänglich bekannt: Die Lösung des Problems wird aus einer Kombination zwischen massiver Senkung der weltweiten Bevölkerung (heftige Verteilungskämpfe inklusive) und technischer Weiterentwicklung (von Gentechnik bis Kernfusion) erfolgen. Aussterben wird die Menschheit nicht, aber ob die Erde dann immer noch so aussieht wie heute, darf bezweifelt werden.


----------



## smithie (11. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Was machen wir mit dieser Erkenntnis?


Fischtreppen zubauen, damit wir mehr grüne Energie haben - wie kommt sonst auch vom Eingangsposting zur Klimadebatte?


----------



## hans albers (11. November 2019)

moin

ich verstehe, ehrlich gesagt
nicht den grund warum jetzt dort
zugeschüttet wurde, wegen schäden am bauwerk ???
(ich finde den text etwas umständlich formuliert)

und:
es handelt sich dabei um die  2010 erbaute fischaufstiegsanlage ??


zur katastrophe der elbvertiefung schreibe ich jetzt mal nix,
das thema hatten wir ja schonmal kurz angeschnitten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2019)

Wenn das beste Argument des Diskussionpartners sich darauf beschränken, die Schwächen des eigenen Ansatzes dadurch zu relativieren, das andere Ansätze auch kritikwürdiges sind, kann man sich jede weiteres Wort eigentlich sparen.

Der Hinweis auf die problembehaftete Elektromobilität verfängt nicht wirklich, weil die eigentliche Forderung nicht nach anderer Mobilität lautet,  sondern nach weniger, bzw. erneurbaren KraftStoffen. 

Das der Ausbau der Windenergie rückläufig ist, ist auch höchstens kurzsichtigen politischen Entscheidungen anzupassen,  aber nicht  denen, die den sinnvollen Wandel einfordern.

Denn das Vorhandensein überschüssiger erneuerbarer Energie ist Voraussetzung um auch energie intensive alternativen wirtschaftlich möglich zu machen, wie Wasserstoff  zum Beispiel. 

Österreich ist da weit vorne und gibt richtig Gas. 

So wie sich derzeitig Prozesse beschleunigen darf man die berechtigte Hoffnung haben, das auch eine große Anzahl der heute blockierenden Bürger noch mehr als zunächst erwartet, von den Vorzügen miterleben dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich verstehe, ehrlich gesagt
> nicht den grund warum jetzt dort
> ...



Schau mal, kennst du den Beitrag?  Dort wurde der Schaden,  wenn ich mich recht erinnere gut erklärt.

Hier noch ein Zeitungsbericht


----------



## hans albers (11. November 2019)

danke...


----------



## NaabMäx (11. November 2019)

Fragen zu Zeiten vor dem Bau des Querbauwerkes.
War damals die Schifffahrt auf der Elbe bei Hochwasser möglich?
Wenn ja, wäre es Denkbar, das man das Bauwerk bei Hochwasser komplett öffnet, um eine Fischwanderung Auf und Ab Zeitweise zu generieren?
Und zu den Laichwanderungen auch immer wieder, z.B. Nachts?
Das Bauwerk gibt das scheinbar her. 

Wenn der Pegel zu nieder ist, wäre das auch eine Option.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Der Hinweis auf die problembehaftete Elektromobilität verfängt nicht wirklich, weil die eigentliche Forderung nicht nach anderer Mobilität lautet,  sondern nach weniger,



Und hier der Realitätscheck bzgl. Luftverkehr:
https://www.fvw.de/mobilitaet/news/...rbus-profitiert-nicht-von-boeing-krise-203766

Zitat: "Der Airbus-Chef erklärte, der Konzern habe wegen der Boeing-Krise keine Vorteile. Airbus sei bis 2024 mit der Produktion ausgebucht"

Leute, kommt aus eurer Blase!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2019)

Wo und wann habe ich irgendwas zu dem Bezug zwischen Boeing und Airbus gesagt?
Warum zitierst du eine Satz von mir mit einem komplett anderen Inhalt?


----------



## Laichzeit (11. November 2019)

Mit der Energieproduktion hat das ganze recht wenig zu tun. Das Kohlekraftwerk nutzt die Elbe als Kühlwasser, aber das ist nur eine Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Durch das viele Baggern in Hamburg hat die Elbe heute eine stärkere Fließgeschwindigkeit und einen höheren Tidenhub. Ohne die Staustufe würde sich der Fluss tiefer in sein Bett graben und das Grundwasser sinkt mit ab. Die Staustufe braucht es also schon allein um die angrenzenden Flächen feucht zu halten. Das lässt sich kaum anderst verhindern, als mit einer Staustufe. Am Rhein und an der Donau wird der erhöhten Erosion bei geringerer Geschiebefracht durch künstliche Kieszugabe entgegengewirkt, aber das wird wohl an der Elbe nicht möglich sein, da man das Geröll wenige Kilometer weiter aus dem Hafen baggern müsste.
Diese Staustufe ist unabhängig vom Energiemix, Wasser, Kohle oder Atom ein schwer zu behebendes Übel für die Wanderfische der Elbe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wo und wann habe ich irgendwas zu dem Bezug zwischen Boeing und Airbus gesagt?
> Warum zitierst du eine Satz von mir mit einem komplett anderen Inhalt?



Es geht um die Entwicklung des C02-Ausstoßes. Die Flugzeugbauer fertigen am Anschlag und du redest von weniger Mobilität. Und womit Flugzeuge fliegen, ist dir sicher klar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht um die Entwicklung des C02-Ausstoßes. Die Flugzeugbauer fertigen am Anschlag und du redest von weniger Mobilität. Und womit Flugzeuge fliegen, ist dir sicher klar.



Warte ab, du wirst an meine Worte denken.

Es geht um Lernprozesse und darum, das Menschen umdenken werden.

Australien ist dafür vermutlich ein gutes Beispiel, hängt sehr an seiner Kohle und überlegt sogar die Schülerstreiks zu verbieten....und dann fing es an zu brennen, viel früher, viel stärker.

Lass uns schauen, wie dort der Lernprozess abläuft.


----------



## Fruehling (12. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ...Australien ist dafür vermutlich ein gutes Beispiel, hängt sehr an seiner Kohle und überlegt sogar die Schülerstreiks zu verbieten....und dann fing es an zu brennen, viel früher, viel stärker....



https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute-sendungen/videos/buschbraende-wueten-bei-sydney-100.html

https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute/braende-in-australien-hunderte-schulen-geschlossen-100.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2019)

Vom Bau der Fischtreppe zum Flugzeugbau ... wenn das keine Steigerung in den Himmel ist! Klima sei dank ...


----------



## ralle (13. November 2019)

Ihr schweift mächtig vom Thema ab !!
Das Thema ist :  
*Fischaufstiegsanlage an der Elbe zerstört*

Wenns weiter Offtopic gibt wirds kommentarlos gelöscht und somit auch der Thread unübersichtlicher.


----------



## Gerris (13. November 2019)

Sehr gut, danke ralle!

Also mache ich da weiter, wo es noch sinnvolle Fragen zum Thema gab:

 NääbMäx fragen zu Zeiten vor dem Bau des Querbauwerks:

Also muss ich noch weiter zurück in der Zeit, als in meinem Beitrag.

Ich habe hier etwas von Geröll, Sediment und Tidehub gelesen.
Mag sein, es gibt sie scheinbar, die positiven Nebenwirkungen.

Der eigentliche Grund für die Staustufe war die Schifffahrt.
Denn wie im Sommer auf dem Rhein, fiel auch die Elbe immer wieder trocken.
Schon immer. Da wo man die Elbe am ehesten zu Fuss überqueren konnte, entstanden Städte wie Hamburg.
Bei Niedrigwasser, war die Elbe über längere Zeiträume nicht schiffbar!
Das änderte sich erst mit dem Bau der Staustufe.

Noch heute kann man 2 Dinge beobachten.
1. Es passiert selten aber, wenn der Elbe wenig Wasser zugeführt wird, liegen die Staustufen trocken.
    Dann fliesst keine tosende Welle die Stufen herab! 
    Das so wenig Wasser fliesst, daß man auf den Grund der Stufen sehen kann, passiert schon öfters!

2. Schifffaht bei Hochwasser! Das war noch nie das Problem. Aber bei Hochwasser kann man etwas anderes beobachten.
   Das Wasser der Elbe fliesst an der Staustufe vorbei!
   Das Vorland im Süden bildet den Elbstrom. Da könnte man sogar mit einem Kajak die Elbe herabfahren.
   Fische könnten ungehindert Flussaufwärts schwimmen. Aber das passiert vieleicht 2 mal pro Jahr und auch nicht für längere Zeiträume!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. Januar 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Ihr schweift mächtig vom Thema ab !!
> Das Thema ist :
> *Fischaufstiegsanlage an der Elbe zerstört*
> 
> Wenns weiter Offtopic gibt wirds kommentarlos gelöscht und somit auch der Thread unübersichtlicher.



Ich zietiere hier mal @ralle! Bitte beherzigt das! Ist eine Modanweisung.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (16. Januar 2020)

Hier gibt's einen aktuellen Artikel über die Situation der Fischaufstiegsanlage:








						Katastrophe für Hamburgs Lachse: Vorzeigeprojekt Fischtreppe in der Elbe ist kaputt
					

Sie gehört zu den größten Fischtreppen Europas, hat 30 Millionen Euro verschlungen. Doch jetzt ist das große Bauwerk in der Elbe bei Geesthacht seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr richtig im Betrieb! Eine Katastrophe für Elbfische, die am Wehr Geesthacht auf ein unüberwindliches Hindernis stoßen...




					www.mopo.de


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2020)




----------



## Fruehling (27. Januar 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1283546361856191


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. Januar 2020)

Zumindest hat man jetzt der Inkompetenz ein Gesicht gegeben.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2020)

Es waren ja nur 30 Millionen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2020)

Die Treppe wurde als Ausgleich für das Kohlekraftwerk gebaut. nun ist der Ausgleich weg und somit die Genehmigung für den Betrieb des
Kraftwerkes hinfällig.
Es sei denn, man schafft einen gleichwertigen Ersatz.


----------



## lutzmahler (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich weis ja nicht ob hier nochmal jemand weiterliest, Fakt ist das die Lobiisten die Politik und Regierung bestimmen. Man braucht ja nur einmal lesen wie und wo unsere Politiker ihr Geld verdienen. Nicht im Bundestag. Da braucht man sich über diese Entscheidungen nicht wundern. Es müsste ersteinmal ein Verbot für jegliche Art der Nebenbeschäftigung erlassen werden die in der Politik arbeiten!
Viel schlimmer aber ist der Zustand, das Unternehmen die auch in Millionenhöhen subventioniert werden, ihre Entwicklungen patentieren lassen und dann anschließend für Jahrzehnte im Safe verschwinden. Ich hatte 1998 in Canada einen Ingeneur aus der Schweiz kennengelernt der dorthin ausgewandert ist weil er damit nichts mehr zu tun haben wollte. Um Ihn vor Strafverfolgung zu schützen (Verschwiegenheitserklärung) möchte ich nur mal ein Beispiel nennen. Diese Firma hat bereits 1996 ein Leuchtmittel erfunden was nie kaputt geht und wo 4Watt ausreichen ein Stadion mit Flutlicht zu beleuchten! Ohne Beweise hätte ich ihn das allerdings nicht abgenommen. Und dann kam ein großer Konzern und kaufte das Patent auf. Wer war das wohl. Alter Schwede. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel der Entwicklungen in der Firma die vieles verändern würden. Aber dann verdienen diese ja kaum noch Geld?


----------



## Tobias85 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich weiß, ich sollte es einfach lassen , aber so einen Müll kann ich als Vollblut-Naturwissenschaftler nicht stehen lassen.



lutzmahler schrieb:


> Diese Firma hat bereits 1996 ein Leuchtmittel erfunden was nie kaputt geht und wo 4Watt ausreichen ein Stadion mit Flutlicht zu beleuchten! Ohne Beweise hätte ich ihn das allerdings nicht abgenommen.


Laut DFB sind die minimalen Maße für ein Spielfeld 100x64m, also 6400 m². Die Beleuchtungsstärke muss dabei auf Trainings- und Bolzplätzen nach DIN EN 12193 bei 75 Lux liegen (Lux = Lumen pro m²) - in der Regionalliga schon bei 200 Lux und in Bundesligastadien etc. noch höher. Bleiben wir mal beim kleinstmöglichen Spielfeld mit 6400 m² und der schwächst-nötigsten Beleuchtungsstärke von 75 Lux: 75 Lux * 6400 m² = 480000 Lumen Lichtstrom.

Für gelb-grünes Licht gilt, dass ein Lichtstrom von 683 Lumen einem Energiestrom von 1W entspricht. D.h. um ein minimal großes Spielfeld mit der minimal nötigen Beleuchtungsstärke zu beleuchten, wären 702 W notwendig. Noch nicht eingerechnet, dass das Licht ja nicht nur das Spielfeld, sondern auch das ganze drum herum ausleuchtet, also noch mehr Licht notwendig wäre, und dass kein elektrisches Bauteil einen Wirkungsgrad von 100% hat - allein schon, weil in den Kabeln Energie verloren geht. Wenn das also stimmt, dann schafft es der Typ, aus 4 W 702 W zu generieren, das ist das 175-fache. Dafür, dass es unmöglich ist, Energie aus dem Nichts zu schaffen (vgl. Perpetuum mobile), ist das schon ne stattliche Leistung, die den absoluten Grundprinzipien der Physik widerspricht. Hat mich jetzt 2 Minuten googlen und rechnen gekostet, die Angaben zu widerlegen.


----------



## degl (21. Dezember 2020)

Nun...........Moorburg wird ja bald vom Netz gehen............hab ich dann den Verdacht, das die "Fischwanderanlage" so weiterlaufen wird, bis dann der Staat/die Steuerzahler...............das ganze sinnvoller gestallten und die Kosten dafür nicht von der "Stillegungsprämie abgezogen wird?.............werden wir sehen

gruß degl


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Dezember 2020)

Genau, wie ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand. Ist die FAA wieder repariert oder soll die FAA wieder repariert werden?


----------



## Nuesse (21. Dezember 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Genau, wie ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand. Ist die FAA wieder repariert oder soll die FAA wieder repariert werden?











						Fischtreppe Geesthacht: Neue Lockströmung in Betrieb - WELT
					

Fischtreppe Geesthacht: Neue Lockströmung in Betrieb




					www.welt.de


----------

